# Flattening bottle caps??



## GrantH (Apr 4, 2012)

Can anyone share what their technique is for flattening bottle caps (pry off) for wrapping around a pen? Our beer laws are about to change (I hope) and I would like to present the founder of the lobbying organization with an appropriate pen. Help is much appreciated!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 4, 2012)

Ask a local jeweler to use his rolling mill. Most jewelry stores do not have bench jewelers anymore, you'll have to ask around.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Take a dental pick and pick the plastic underliner out of the cap ( if it's a soft drink).
Then use lineman's pliers to sorta bring the crimped edges "up flat".
Then take two pieces of any kind of metal flat bar bigger than the bottle cap. Next, put the "fuzzy" side of velcro on either side of the flat bar.
Then put the flat bars (with the bottle caps inside) into a bench vise. keep re-arranging the bottle caps unit they are flat.
Next, to curve, take two pieces of PVC filled with concrete,  just larger than the bend you want to make and roll the bottle caps between the two pipes. 

This will make a perfect bottle cap bend.


----------



## GrantH (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll see what I can do! I'm sure I can fashion up something similar with things on hand.


----------



## seriph (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely something to think about .... over a beer


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 4, 2012)

Ask Barry Gross:biggrin:........on second thought maybe not.:wink:


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 4, 2012)

take a pair of tin snips and cut the crimped edge off. works the easiest to me!


----------



## Rollingrock (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried several ways.

For this one I used a 7/8' hole saw and countersunk into a block of wood then
glued the cap face up and drilled it thru. When the bit had cut thru it helped spin the plastic off the back of the cap.
Then I dressed the edges a bit and formed around a piece of metal dowel.
Sometimes getting the plastic back off can be a pain.

Have fun

RR


----------



## navycop (Apr 5, 2012)

Rollingrock said:


> I tried several ways.
> 
> For this one I used a 7/8' hole saw and countersunk into a block of wood then
> glued the cap face up and drilled it thru. When the bit had cut thru it helped spin the plastic off the back of the cap.
> ...


Can you please clearify this? Did you drill thru the bottlecap?


----------



## THarvey (Apr 5, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> take a pair of tin snips and cut the crimped edge off. works the easiest to me!



I use a pair of flat jaw pliers (smooth inside) to flatten the edges, working my way around the cap.

I found the pliers in the jewelry making section of Hobby Lobby or Michaels.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually, IIRC, Barry Gross outlined a step-by-step guide for this in one of his books.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 5, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ask Barry Gross:biggrin:........on second thought maybe not.:wink:


 
I second that 


.


----------



## Chasper (Apr 5, 2012)

Lay in on a railroad track and stand back; not that I would ever do that.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 5, 2012)

Chasper said:
			
		

> Lay in on a railroad track and stand back; not that I would ever do that.



I've done that with a nickel and a quarter years ago in my wilder days. still have the nickel, even thought about scrolling something into it

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------

